# صلاة التوبة



## veronika (1 سبتمبر 2007)

يارب يامن تقبل توبة الخطاة و يامن قبلت عودة الابن الضال عندما قدم توبته مقرا بخطاياه، ها انا اقول لك معه: اخطات يارب الى السماءو قدامك ،و لست مستحقا ان ادعى لك ابنا فاجعلني كاحد اجرائك.

انت تعلم يا رب حياتي الماضية و حاضري الى الان مليء بالاثام ، فكم من اخطاء فعلتها و خطايا ارتكبتها ،و لكني اتي اليك كما جاءت المراة الخاطئة لاغسل قدميك بدموعي، حتى تغسل انت قلبي من الادناس.

اقول لك مع داود النبي :ارحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك،و مثل كثرة رافتك امح اثمي ، اغسلني كثيرا من اثمي و من خطيتي طهرني.

الهي اسالك ان تخلق في قلبا نقيا ، و روحا مستقيما تجدده في احشائي. انا واثق في محبتك للخطاة  الذين اولهم انا . و اثق ان من يقبل اليك لا تخرجه خارجا ،فاقبلني و لا تتخلى عني. امين


----------



## christin (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة التوبة*

*امين..
 ميرسي يافرونيكا علي الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## veronika (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة التوبة*

ميرسي يا كريستين
انت بجد رقيقة جدا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## سارة123 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة التوبة*

*آمين يا رب ميرسي كتير فيرونيكا وباركك الرب​*


----------



## veronika (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة التوبة*

ميرسي يا سارة على مرورك و اذكريني في صلاتك​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة التوبة*

*يارب ارحمنا وسامحنا*


----------



## veronika (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة التوبة*

ميرسي يا coptic_knightعلى مرورك و ربنا يباركك​


----------



## أرزنا (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة التوبة*

سلام المسيح:

ما أجمل التوبة فانها التفاتة منّا نحو الله وهو يقبلها بالرغم من ضعفنا 
ثبتّنا يارب فيك وطعّم ارادتنا بارادتك فنثمر بما لك دائما


----------



## veronika (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة التوبة*

شكرا يا  سليمان  على مرورك و مشاركتك الجميلة دي ربنا يباركك​


----------



## †السريانيه† (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة التوبة*

امين مفيش احلى من التوبه والرجوع الى الله
صلاة جميله  جدا ربنا يباركك​


----------



## veronika (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة التوبة*



> امين مفيش احلى من التوبه والرجوع الى الله
> صلاة جميله جدا ربنا يباركك



شكرا على مرورك يا سريانية  وربنا يبارك حياتك و نعيش كلنا حياة توبة حقيقية​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة التوبة*

صلاه رائعه يا فيرو ...... ميرسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## انستاسيا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة التوبة*

أمين 
ان الله رحيم وغفور ومحب كل البشر ويتقبل توبتنا ارجو ان تذكرني في صلاتك ايها العزيز


----------



## veronika (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة التوبة*



> صلاه رائعه يا فيرو ...... ميرسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك



*ميرسي يا دونا على ردك الرقيق ده
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## veronika (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة التوبة*



> أمين
> ان الله رحيم وغفور ومحب كل البشر ويتقبل توبتنا ارجو ان تذكرني في صلاتك ايها العزيز



*ميرسي على مرورك ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## love_marena (13 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن تصلوا من اجل ضعفى


----------



## veronika (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة التوبة*



> ممكن تصلوا من اجل ضعفى



*صلوات العدرا و القدسين تكون معاكي و اذكريني في صلاتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2008)

veronika قال:


> يارب يامن تقبل توبة الخطاة و يامن قبلت عودة الابن الضال عندما قدم توبته مقرا بخطاياه، ها انا اقول لك معه: اخطات يارب الى السماءو قدامك ،و لست مستحقا ان ادعى لك ابنا فاجعلني كاحد اجرائك.
> 
> انت تعلم يا رب حياتي الماضية و حاضري الى الان مليء بالاثام ، فكم من اخطاء فعلتها و خطايا ارتكبتها ،و لكني اتي اليك كما جاءت المراة الخاطئة لاغسل قدميك بدموعي، حتى تغسل انت قلبي من الادناس.
> 
> ...



موضوع جميل جدااا الرب يبارككم


----------



## veronika (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة التوبة*



> موضوع جميل جدااا الرب يبارككم


*ميرسي على مرورك يا نهيسي ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## احمد العابر (3 أبريل 2014)

رائعة هذه الصلاة فما احوجنا اليها كل يوم من حياتنا 

الرب يباركك ويستخدمك اختى الكريمة


----------

